# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #8563 Αναζητηση Δευτερου Λινκ Για Ζωγραφου

## KeNan

Αναζητω δευτερο λινκ ...και τριτο αν τυχει...

μενω ζωγραφου...στα συν μου ειναι οι πολλες δυνατοτητες οσων αφορα τα λινκ λογω της οπτικης επαφης με οτι μπορω να δω απο Ζωγραφου...μπορειτε να το δειτε και στο wind

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8563

οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει ενα μυνημα...

----------


## jockium

Παραθέτω και τα αποτελέσματα ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΟΥ scan που έγεινε απο την ταράτσα του Kenan, με laptop και yagi με χαλασμένο pigtail...  :: 

Η τοποθεσία είναι πραγματικά πολλά υποσχόμενη, και απο ότι καταλαβαίνω υπάρχει και η διάθεση για δυνατά πράγματα...

[attachment=0:f4333]kenan.GIF[/attachment:f4333]

Καλή τύχη λοιπών και απο εμένα, και γερά link  :: 

Jocker

----------


## RpMz

Αυτή η yagi του jockium έχει αφήσει εποχή στο AWMN!

----------


## john70

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα IF για εσένα προς τα εκεί . PM εαν θές !

----------


## nektariosko

Γιαννακι αυτο το λινκ ειναι δικο μου..θα τον ριξω επανω στον VOR μην μ@μιεσαι!!!
εχεις πμ.

----------


## KeNan

παιδες βγαζω και με τουσ δυο αν ειναι........... :: 

απλα να συνεννοηθουμε....

----------


## basos

Υπάρχει και ο ysaridio #3417 που έχει εδω και καιρό link που κάθεται.. Εαν κατά το scan δεις τον κόμβο με ssid awmn-3417-ap μπορούμε να προχωρίσουμε σε link..

----------


## KeNan

με ενδιαφερει η προταση σου αρκετα...θα χεις νεα μου συντομα...απ οτι τσεκαρα και απο οπτικη μια χαρα παμε...καλημερα...

----------


## kabaiver

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα IF για εσένα προς τα εκεί . PM εαν θές !


Εσύ να κάτσεις στα αυγά σου! Αρκετά link έχεις. Άσε και καμιά συχνότητα ελεύθερη.

----------


## kabaiver

Είμαι ο Γιώργος που τσεκάραμε την οπτική με το σπίτι σου από την ταράτσα μου, στο meeting των Αμπελοκήπων. Τα έχω όλα έτοιμα. Όποτε έχεις χρόνο στρίβω το πιάτο προς εσένα και κάνουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## ysar

bre korakia trogeste pios tha parei to link any way an thes file na soy anoiksw subnet enhmerose me
cya ysar

----------


## JB172

Νο greeklish please.

----------

